# this was at the job today



## jc2002 (Aug 18, 2013)

house was built around 1904 not the best photo of the tub but it was roughly 6'x4'


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What kind of heat in that home?? Steam vapor,vaccum system?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> What kind of heat in that home?? Steam vapor,vaccum system?


Who cares!

Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Who cares!
> 
> Lol


Do your plumbing while I do the hydronic heat! Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Do your plumbing while I do the hydronic heat! Lol


I run hydronic too!

Just big chilled and hearing water lines... Steam too. For 5 story buildings! 

Residential... Psssttt


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I run hydronic too!
> 
> Just big chilled and hearing water lines... Steam too. For 5 story buildings!
> 
> Residential... Psssttt


 Hearing water lines???? cry


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Hearing water lines???? cry


Lol

Dang spell check. 

Heating


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's awesome


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL, I wish more people would take as much pride in there plumbing again.  I miss this stuff.


----------

